# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 867VAE

## Kapnos

Λόγω αναβάθμισης της γραμμής σε VDSL θέλω να αλλάξω το 877 με κάποιο ανάλογο. Το Cisco 867VAE μπορεί να το αντικαταστήσει; Θα υπάρχουν περίπου 20 clients, τώρα με το 877 πάει μια χαρά.

----------


## SfH

Το 867 έχει παρόμοιο routing performance με το 877 που έχεις. Δες τι cpu load έχεις σε ώρες αιχμής με τον 877 στη dsl σου και υπολόγισε πόσο θα ανέβει αναλογικά με το bandwidth που θα έχει η vdsl. Αν το νούμερο σου βγαίνει ψηλά, δες τον 887va που έχει περίπου τη διπλάσια απόδοση.

----------


## Kapnos

Ορίστε το διάγραμμα


```
100
 90
 80
 70                                           *
 60                               *           *      *  *       *
 50 *             *        * *    *         * *  *  **  *   **  *
 40 *    ****     ***  * * *** *  **    *  ****  * **** ******  *    *  ** *
 30 ********* ***************************************** *************** ****
 20 ************************************************************************
 10 #***********************************************#***********************
   0....5....1....1....2....2....3....3....4....4....5....5....6....6....7..
             0    5    0    5    0    5    0    5    0    5    0    5    0
                   CPU% per hour (last 72 hours)
                  * = maximum CPU%   # = average CPU%
```

Οπότε μάλλον είμαι για το 887 ε;

----------


## purpleaura

Σωστά.

----------


## Kapnos

Έκανα την αναβάθμιση, με το ΖΤΕ του ΟΤΕ συγχρονίζω στα 49998. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν για 20-25 clients προτείνετε να αγοράσω το 887 ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως modem σε 1483 Bridge mode. Όλο το routing και την κλήση στον ΟΤΕ την κάνει ένα mikrotik rb2011. Μήπως είναι overkill to 887 και να πάω σε ένα πιο φτηνό draytek vigor?

----------


## SfH

Να το πάρεις και να το βάλεις σε bridge mode δεν έχει νόημα. Μπορείς κάλλιστα να αφήσεις το zte και να πάρεις άλλο ένα να έχεις για backup.

----------


## Kapnos

Απλά με προβληματίζει αν το ZTE μπορεί να αποδώσει (λόγω δυνατοτήτων) όλο το bandwidth με τόσους clients.

----------


## SfH

Αν κάνει μόνο bridge, φυσικά.

----------


## Kapnos

Μόνο bridge, όλα τα υπόλοιπα(ΝΑΤ, firewall, routing, dhcp κλπ) το mikrotik.

----------

